# Wanted: 36 hole road rim (Clincher type)..or pair of.



## Losidan (1 Sep 2009)

Completely bananad my rear wheel today! 
Looking for a 36 hole clincher rim. Nothing too flash as it is just for the daily rider. Would also consider a pair of rims.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## PpPete (10 Sep 2009)

This any good to you?









£5 + whatever it costs to post.


----------



## Losidan (10 Sep 2009)

thanks but I think it is too small? I am wanting 700c

Thanks for the offer though


----------



## PpPete (10 Sep 2009)

It is a 700c rim

20 x 622 is the "ISO sizing"

Sheldon gives the conversions.


----------



## billflat12 (14 Sep 2009)

just what i need ?


----------



## Landslide (14 Sep 2009)

Depends on the one you taco'd and whether or not you'll be re-using the old spokes.


----------



## billflat12 (17 Sep 2009)

billflat12 said:


> just what i need ?


Looking for a 700c 36 hole clincher rim ,


----------



## PpPete (18 Sep 2009)

PM me if you want the one pictured.
Note I can't post until 25th, as I'm in China until 24th.
(see the Tiananmen Square thread, in Photo Gallery !)


----------

